# Rhea Ripley: Stacked Aussie Thread



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

_https://giant.gfycat.com/SingleImperfectChick.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ConventionalDaringAmphibian.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/TidyGrandGreatargus.webm_


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Have some rep, fam. :yoshi


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah, cool...a thread dedicated to Rhea! 

She's great and one of my favorite prospects, have liked her since the first Mae Young Classic. Here is hoping she wins this one (or Toni Storm if she doesn't).


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Though I love the new look, let us remember the, um, more revealing attire:


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Ye been a fan of hers for a long while now










Plus shes only 21 so got plenty of time to develop, even if she's been wrestling what 4/5 years already?


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Her new look is so so so fucking HOT and AWESOME. She Rocks!


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

OOOOHHHHHH SHIT. I watched Rhea's entrance with Shayna Bazler's theme in the background and its fucking awesome :sodone


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

she is a total fox


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1 (Jan 30, 2017)

If Noelle Foley ate the Mario mushroom......


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

HorsemenTerritory1 said:


> If Noelle Foley ate the Mario mushroom......


But Noelle is like 5 inches taller than Rhea.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> But Noelle is like 5 inches taller than Rhea.


Yeah Rhea _looks_ rather tall but she is actually 5' 7". Gives the impression of being taller than she actually is. Noelle is 5' 9".


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah Rhea _looks_ rather tall but she is actually 5' 7". Gives the impression of being taller than she actually is. Noelle is 5' 9".


On Noelle's IMDB page it says she's 6 foot I went by that. Point is Noelle is no small woman.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

metallon said:


>


She's both freakishly strong and beautiful..


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1 (Jan 30, 2017)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> But Noelle is like 5 inches taller than Rhea.


No kidding!?!? ? 

Wow, you learn something new everyday....

I’m more shocked at how facially similar they are after looking at some of Rhea’s pics. They could easily be sisters.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

HorsemenTerritory1 said:


> No kidding!?!? ?
> 
> Wow, you learn something new everyday....
> 
> I’m more shocked at how facially similar they are after looking at some of Rhea’s pics. They could easily be sisters.


Definitely, a similarity in their appearance though I think that Rhea is a better-looking woman myself.

about the height thing as another user pointed out there is some conflicting info out there about Noelle's height whether she's 5'9 or 6' or somewhere in between who knows. She isn't tiny by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Those black pants go way too high but I dig that new look


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

metallon said:


>


damn son


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

She was in shape before, but this year she really started bulking up. She now looks like she could arm wrestle HHH.

And speaking of HHH, she seems to practically worship at the altar of his 2001 leather & denim look. As if dare I say she may have done it to get into Hunter's good graces.

I still fell she's a bit too naturally nice to work a Heel (she comes off as trying hard to be, imo), but nonetheless she's handled it adequately.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

She has such an amazing look, never her being hot as well :banderas


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

I just don't want her end as injury prone like Tamina, at first Tamina look fearsome because her build but after she suffered a lot injury ,her body look hideous and not frightening anymore


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056755268585963520


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

:banderas


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

She has great potential to be kinda like a Batista type for the Women's Division. I want to see her kick the shite out of Nia Jax.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

metallon said:


>


Yeah I'm gonna need a full body pic of Rhea in that swimsuit ASAP.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Rhea is so f*cking hot fpalm


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Need see her picture toe to toe with Charlotte, both of them have similar size by height but Rhea can move aggressive than Charlotte


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## HorsemenTerritory1 (Jan 30, 2017)

I love Rhea, but I knew she reminded me of someone! She resembles a young Daniel Johns of Silverchair, which is hilarious considering both their Australian roots. 

https://goo.gl/images/eTtm7i


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

She may literally be PERFECT.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Seasoning (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## just4kicks (Feb 23, 2011)

A trip back in time.


----------



## just4kicks (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## just4kicks (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Where the Rhea love on here?! Not nearly enough… lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## just4kicks (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## just4kicks (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rhea Suck It GIF | Gfycat


Watch and share Rhea Suck It GIFs on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rhea3Raw121922 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share Rhea3Raw121922 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

IMG 7247 GIF by thenextblgthing | Gfycat


Watch and share IMG 7247 GIFs by thenextblgthing on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RheaRawTalk121922 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share RheaRawTalk121922 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rhea Ripley GIF by geuce-_- | Gfycat


Watch and share Rhea Ripley GIFs and Wrestling GIFs by geuce-_- on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rhea Ripley GIF by savageone06 | Gfycat


Watch and share Rhea Ripley GIFs and Wrestling GIFs by savageone06 on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is this DomMani(c)?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RheaRaw041921 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share RheaRaw041921 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RheaCompRaw010923 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share RheaCompRaw010923 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rhea2Raw010923 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share Rhea2Raw010923 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RheaRaw010923 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share RheaRaw010923 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------

